# L1-B Visa and I-94 expire on same day



## amphy (Feb 22, 2011)

I am in US and my Visa L1-B and I-94 both going to expire on 28th Feb 2011. I totally forgot about my Visa expiry date. What are the chances to extend.
L1-B I can't extend. 

I-94 can I extend? 
If I apply for extension how many days it will take to get extension?
After I-94 extension, if I go to India, How to re-enter US?

What are the possibilities to stay in US after 28th Feb 2011?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

To the best of my knowlede I94 cannot be extended. Have you contacted the human resources department of your employer for guidance?


----------

